# Wood stretchers vs wire stretchers



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

I have been reading about what stretchers to use and I hear a lot of people like the wire stretchers vs the wood ones. Seems the only difference I have heard is that the wire stretchers dry the pelt faster, but since I am not worried about time the wood ones would not bother me. I am a carpenter so if there is no real reason to use the wire over wood, I would just make my own. What is the best wood for stretching, or does it really matter? I have seen a lot made from bass wood. But I have access to a lot of pine and cedar slabs. Also is there any info on what size to make the boards for each animal targeted?

Thanks


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I suggest you go to the NAFA.ca/ website, go to Wild Fur than go to Resources. You'll find the answers to every question you ask concerning fur handling and more.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Seldom said:


> I suggest you go to the NAFA.ca/ website, go to Wild Fur than go to Resources. You'll find the answers to every question you ask concerning fur handling and more.


Thanks, checked out the web site. But could not find any useful info on the stretchers...?


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

jmccallie said:


> Thanks, checked out the web site. But could not find any useful info on the stretchers...?


Never mind missed the resource part! Thanks


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

I use basswood for **** and mink keeps them more uniform to sell.I have a couple that are poplar and by god you will notice the difference after a couple hundred pushpins! I do use wire on my rats and yotes though .


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

